
Ike Had a Dream, and It Unfortunately Came True - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/01/ike-had-dream-and-it-unfortunately-came-true
======
jakeogh
Eisenhower's Farewell Address, January 17, 1961:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWiIYW_fBfY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWiIYW_fBfY)

